# Getting started?



## Ashley Hiebing (Apr 6, 2008)

I really have no intentions of being a breeder in the foreseeable future, but I'm curious as to how one becomes a "reputable" breeder?

I'll leave this open-ended for now, I might ask more specific questions later.


----------



## Lyn Chen (Jun 19, 2006)

I think too many people get into breeding for the sake of breeding. Honestly, I think the best breeders are those who want a certain type of dog, have studied the bloodlines, and are trying to get the kind of dog *they* want. Pretty much, I guess, you gotta know what makes a good dog for your purposes, you gotta have handled and worked enough dogs, you already have a feel for what you're trying to do (a realistic goal if you please)...

I see too many people trying to justify this, saying well you can't learn without doing and start breeding all over the place because of this. That's kinda stupid. That's like trying to learn algebra without knowing how to multiply and divide, if that makes any sense. 

As for becoming a reputable breeder, that kinda goes without saying...health checks, OFA, whatever else is the norm for your breed, etc. etc., titles OR you gotta be able to justify it otherwise (like have enough of a name so people know you know what you're doing, otherwise don't expect to charge 1900 per puppy from untitled parents), always be there for your puppies and buyers no matter how many years down the road, own up to your guarantees and beyond, just basic good business practices. Reputation spreads like wildfire, good or bad.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Ashley Hiebing said:


> I really have no intentions of being a breeder in the foreseeable future, but I'm curious as to how one becomes a "reputable" breeder?
> 
> I'll leave this open-ended for now, I might ask more specific questions later.


Be a person of your word! \\/


----------



## Betty Mathena (Apr 19, 2006)

To me a reputable breeder is one who conducts the business end honestly and ethically.

The proof/test normally comes when there is a dispute.


----------



## Ashley Hiebing (Apr 6, 2008)

Howard Gaines III said:


> Be a person of your word! \\/


All right, all right.

I've heard people talking about getting a "mentor." How does one go about getting one?


----------



## Lyn Chen (Jun 19, 2006)

...find someone who can stand being around a newbie.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Here's what I like to see:

-health tests: OFA/PennHip for hips (and elbows), CERF, maybe thyroid and heart too, especially for certain breeds
-temperament tests: the AKC CGC, the ATTS temperament test, the TDI test, the BH, etc
-titled and/or tested "working" (can be actual working, working sport, or sport) parents and relatives. I don't like to see breeders who don't do anything with the females and just work the males, but breed the females just on their bloodline. 
-early neurological stimulation. I don't think I'd get another puppy from a breeder who didn't do this
-is at least somewhat knowledgeable about holistic nutrition. They don't need to feed homecooked or raw, but just don't be feeding Ol' Roy or Purina.
-raises the puppies in a house situation or at least they get to come in the house every day. My dogs are house dogs, not kennel dogs, so I don't want them freaked out the first time they hear a pot dropped on the ground or when I run the vacuum
-exposure to a LOT of stuff: kids, other animals, motorcycles, car rides, being in a crate, etc


----------

